# Best breathable/leakable rain coat



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hi,

After spending the weekend outside and have my breathable rain fail on me big time, I'm in the market for a new one preferable something Cabelas sells since I have a $50 gift certificate there. The coat I had was a Gander Mountain Guide series. It only kept me dry for about 2 hours in the rain, after which the membrane seemed to be shot and no longer repelled rain, but soaked it up. I plan on treating it with some of that spray on rain coat treating stuff and won't throw it out, but I don't want to depend on it again either.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would take the Gander stuff back for an exchange. I have beat the heck out of my Guidewear parka and bibs for years (I think 7 years now) and still no leaks. As for stuff you can get from Cabelas, I picked one of these up last year and it has done very well by me so far. I was wearing it last Sunday morning fishing in the rain for four hours without a drop getting inside. The shell is really tough too, it is pretty darn snag resistant.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Steve- When it comes to rain gear you really get what you pay for. With that said my brother bought this set http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat470082&id=0005232 and swears that he can swim with it and stay dry. I believe that was a slight exaggeration but you get the drift.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Steve said:


> Hi,
> 
> After spending the weekend outside and have my breathable rain fail on me big time, I'm in the market for a new one preferable something Cabelas sells since I have a $50 gift certificate there. The coat I had was a Gander Mountain Guide series. It only kept me dry for about 2 hours in the rain, after which the membrane seemed to be shot and no longer repelled rain, but soaked it up. I plan on treating it with some of that spray on rain coat treating stuff and won't throw it out, but I don't want to depend on it again either.



I'm with you Steve. When it comes to a lightweight rain coat for summer activities it's hard to find one that breaths well and doesn't leak after several hours of steady rain. I have a Colombia that I bought from Cabelas and it stinks. But then I have Cabelas guidwear for flyfishin that works great but not if temps are over 60 degrees. 

My wife has a North Face rain coat that is breathable and she uses it fishing all summer with no complaints.

I look forward to seeing what is recommended.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I spent the weekend finishing up treestands...about 6 hours in a steady downpour. Was wearing Columbia waterproof breathable uninsulated hunting bibs and a Cabelas Dry Plus breathable Rain Suede parka. Both are about 6-7 years old, and both failed miserably!! Not even remotely waterproof anymore. 
I will upgrade to the Cabelas MT50 rain gear sometime in the next year....about $400 a set though. At those prices, it had better work.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

you need a gore tex liner for failproof clothing.
Browning is what I wear everyday. Other coatings are just that coatings and they do break down at stress points and in the wash.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Steve ,
The Cabela's GuideWear is the real deal....
PM Mister ED or tkpolasek for a review as they both own it and I've seem Tim {tkpolasek} KNEEL right down in Hardy Pond's slush to pull up a fish on a tip up regularly and I spent a blustery night with Mister Ed a few years ago on the Muskegon Pier with a wicked wet sloppy snowy wind hurling mother nature's ugliness at us.... The Whitefish were wonderful!


My Gander Guide Series stuff will get wet - but when you spray it - it's "better"....



Robert


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I used an REI Elements (off brand goretex) that I have had for ten years. This past weekend in the UP with several hours of rain it leaked through for the first time! It has been good up til now, but it is not ideal for warm weather. I am in the market and would love to find some light gear that works!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> Steve ,
> The Cabela's GuideWear is the real deal....
> PM Mister ED or tkpolasek for a review as they both own it and I've seem Tim {tkpolasek} KNEEL right down in Hardy Pond's slush to pull up a fish on a tip up regularly and I spent a blustery night with Mister Ed a few years ago on the Muskegon Pier with a wicked wet sloppy snowy wind hurling mother nature's ugliness at us.... The Whitefish were wonderful!
> 
> ...


Robert, I have a medium weight Guidwear. I have not seen a light weight or a packable in Guidwear. Do they carry that?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i have had many extrememly leakable rain garments,,, not really sure how to judge which was best at leaking though.....lol


----------

